# [OT] Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet (08.10.2003)

## dertobi123

Hallo zusammen,

letzte Tage ist in einem Thread [1] beiläufig die Idee aufgekommen, sich mal mit Gents aus dem Großraum Ruhrgebiet zu treffen. Der ian! und ich wollen das jetzt mal in die Hand nehmen.

Angedacht ist ein Treffen in etwa 4 bis 6 Wochen, also Anfang bis Mitte Oktober. Da wir beide aus Oberhausen kommen und bekantermaßen etwas Lauffaul sind, schlagen wir als Treffpunkt die Promenade des Oberhausener CentrO [2] vor.

Da das CentrO am Wochenende zu lauter Musik und Überfüllung mit allerlei komischen Leuten neigt, wird das Treffen defintiv unter der Woche stattfinden.

Ziel ist es andere Freaks kennenzulernen, Erfahrungsaustausch zu betreiben, Erlebnisse rund um und mit Gentoo auszutauschen und den vielen Nicks hier wenigstens mal ein paar Gesichter zuordnen zu können.  :Wink: 

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr euer Interesse hier anmeldet, damit wir einen ungefähren Überblick bekommen, wieviele Leute da aufschlagen werden  :Wink:  Auch ist die Frage des genauen Datums + Wochentags noch nicht geklärt, Vorschläge können diskutiert werden.

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80125

[2] http://www.centro.de

EDIT:

Das Treffen findet statt am  08.10.2003; 19.00 Uhr

Bisher haben zugesagt: 17 Gents, Stand: 07.10., 13:50 Uhr

dertobi123

ian!

TG

MaJor_PerMutation

kaasja

greenhorn1102

Pylon

reptile

drowwen

detritus727

Xnyle

aldi_rulez

mgisbers

wuschel

kaasja

michael_h

oranor

ThorirLast edited by dertobi123 on Tue Oct 07, 2003 11:41 am; edited 12 times in total

----------

## ian!

"Hallo zusammen" auch von mir,

es wäre gut, daß wenn Ihr für eines der beiden "Ja"'s votet, auch hier kurz einen Post hinterlasst. Somit könnten wir dann - bei Bedarf - mit denjenigen in Kontakt treten, um genaueres abzustimmen und zu besprechen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

Hi fast Nachbarn,

also ich werde wenn mir der Termin zusagt vorbeischauen.

----------

## rincewind

Aber immer, so es denn der Schichtdienst zulässt.

Gruss Rince

----------

## NueX

Das ist mir zu weit weg  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Neue Woche neues Glück.

*Thread-nach-oben-schieb*

----------

## Beforegod

Thread kann solange oben bleiben bis ein Treffen vereinbart wurde oder eben nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Wenn auch LInux/Gentoo - n00bs zugelassen sind  :Wink:  und die Zeit es zulässt, bin ich dabei.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *MaJor_PerMutation wrote:*   

> Wenn auch LInux/Gentoo - n00bs zugelassen sind  und die Zeit es zulässt, bin ich dabei. 

 

Wir schliessen keinen aus.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## pytigger

Ich wäre gerne gekommen, ich gehöre aber in zwei Tagen nicht mehr zum Pott =(((

Und die Strecke Hannover<->Essen is kein Pappenstil für Studenten ....

----------

## drowwen

Hallo Miteinander !

Klingt ersteinmal nach einer tollen Idee.

Ich würde aber zu gerne mehr etwas persönliches über die Initiatoren und die Teilnehmer wissen !

Prinzipiell ist mir die Altergruppe ja egal, aber z.B. mit einem Haufen 16 jähriger Skript-Kiddies möchte ich mich nicht in Oberhausen treffen  :Smile: 

Und wenn das ganze dahingehend endet, dass letztendlich alle im Irish Pub in Oberhausen sich die Kante geben  :Smile: 

Apropos : WO soll man sich denn Treffen ? Für ein GentooTag sollte wenigstens jeder, der mit einem Laptop kommt, auch einen Stromanschluss finden.

Zu meiner Person. Ich bin 25jähriger Informatikstudent an der Uni Dortmund. Also bevor wir jetzt den ersten offiziellen GentooRuhrpottFanClub gründen, könnte vielleicht mal jeder der kommen will sich selbst und seine Interessen beschreiben ?

----------

## kaasja

Hi, 

bei mir kommt es stark auf Tag und Uhrzeit an, aber ansonsten würde ich wohl vom unteren Niederrhein ankommen.

MfG,

Karsten

----------

## dertobi123

 *drowwen wrote:*   

> Klingt ersteinmal nach einer tollen Idee.
> 
> Ich würde aber zu gerne mehr etwas persönliches über die Initiatoren und die Teilnehmer wissen !
> 
> Prinzipiell ist mir die Altergruppe ja egal, aber z.B. mit einem Haufen 16 jähriger Skript-Kiddies möchte ich mich nicht in Oberhausen treffen 

 

Was würde ich drum geben nochmal 16 sein zu können  :Very Happy: 

 *drowwen wrote:*   

> Und wenn das ganze dahingehend endet, dass letztendlich alle im Irish Pub in Oberhausen sich die Kante geben 

 

Das war auch nicht meine Intention  :Wink:  Das CentrO hab ich vorgeschlagen, weil es aus nahezu alle Nachbarstädten ziemlich gut zu erreichen ist (auch mit Bus & Bahn).

 *drowwen wrote:*   

> Apropos : WO soll man sich denn Treffen ? Für ein GentooTag sollte wenigstens jeder, der mit einem Laptop kommt, auch einen Stromanschluss finden.

 

Wenn es falsch rübergekomen ist: Wir planen keinen ganzen GentooTag mit festem Programm usw., sondern "lediglich" nen (vermutlich kleinen) Stammtisch von Leuten, die sich (intensiv) mit den Themen Computer, Linux und Gentoo auseinandersetzen. Für einen ersten Erfahrungsaustausch halte ich Notebooks nicht für unbedingt notwendig, für wichtiger halte ich die zwischenmenschliche Komunikation. Wenn die stimmt und funktioniert, dann kann man im nächsten Schritt sicherlich über Themenabende oder einen GentooTag, und in dem Zuge dann auch über eine andere Lokalität nachdenken.

Auch wenn ich das jetzt schlecht einschätzen kann, ich vermute das die Runde nicht durchgängig Diskussionen auf dem Niveau der ix führen wird. Ich würde aber gleichzeitig von der Bezeichnung "Script-Kiddie" deutlichen Abstand nehmen. 

Zu meiner Person:

22, Student der WiWi an der FernUni-Hagen

Interessen: Alles mögliche und unmögliche rund um Computer, Radio

Als Datum werf ich mal den 08.10., 19 Uhr in die Runde.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

*auffang*

*terminierterminierterminier*

*vormerk*

solte passen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es falsch rübergekomen ist: Wir planen keinen ganzen GentooTag mit festem Programm usw., sondern "lediglich" nen (vermutlich kleinen) Stammtisch von Leuten, die sich (intensiv) mit den Themen Computer, Linux und Gentoo auseinandersetzen.
> 
> 

 

Richtig. Ein kleiner Kreis, der sich einfach mal (vielleicht desöfteren) austauscht. "Wie löst Du das Problem X?" "Ich nehme Y dafür." etc.

Da kommten sicherlich auch mal Sachen zu sprache, die so im Forum nicht behandelt werden.

Vorallem lernt man die Forenteilnehmer dann mal etwas persönlicher kennen und kann den Nicks dann mal Gesichtern zuordnen.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für einen ersten Erfahrungsaustausch halte ich Notebooks nicht für unbedingt notwendig, für wichtiger halte ich die zwischenmenschliche Komunikation.
> 
> 

 

Das sehe ich auch so.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn die stimmt und funktioniert, dann kann man im nächsten Schritt sicherlich über Themenabende oder einen GentooTag, und in dem Zuge dann auch über eine andere Lokalität nachdenken.
> 
> 

 

ACK. Sollte sich dieses Treffen etablieren, dann könnte man sicherlich dazu übergehen dafür einen Raum zu mieten, oder das bei irgendjemandem Zuhause veranstalten (solange es ein kleiner Kreis ist; ~ 10 Leute). (Also ich hätte da kein Problem mit. Weiß nur nicht, wie meine bessere Hälfte das finden würde...  :Wink: )

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich das jetzt schlecht einschätzen kann, ich vermute das die Runde nicht durchgängig Diskussionen auf dem Niveau der ix führen wird.
> 
> 

 

Das wird sich ja dann herausstellen.  :Wink: 

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde aber gleichzeitig von der Bezeichnung "Script-Kiddie" deutlichen Abstand nehmen. 
> 
> 

 

Definitiv!

Zu meiner Person:

24, Softwareentwickler (Webapplications, Databasedesign, etc.)

Interessen: Alles mögliche und unmögliche rund um Computer. (übernehme ich mal so vom Tobias)

Gentoo (klar), Softwareentwicklung im allgemeinen, Usability, Softwareergonomie, Desktop (KDE), Automatisierung, Webentwicklung, Grafik und alles rund um Serverlandschaften (Migration von Win zu Linux).

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Datum werf ich mal den 08.10., 19 Uhr in die Runde.
> 
> 

 

Würde für mich in Ordnung gehen. Hab den Termin mal so eingetragen.  :Smile: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

Hallo Ruhrgebietler,

ich werde wohl auch kommen und wir können dann direkt Ende des Zivis feiern. :Wink: 

Ich stimme Tobi da vollständig zu. Ich persönlich habe schon Erfahrungen mit Forentreffen und wie Tobi es geschrieben hast ists eigentlich immer. 

Mein Profil: 22 Jahre, momentan Zivi und auf der Suche nach einem Job als Programmierer aber mal sehen. Meine Interessen Datenbankprogrammierung -> seit kurzer Zeit Palmprogrammierung, Webprogrammierung, usw. Linux auch Gentoo(wenig Erfahrung bin eher noch Newbie).

@ian: brauchst deiner besseren Hälfte ja nichts erzählen und alles einfach auf Sie zukommen lassen.  :Very Happy:  In dem Sinne schöne grüße an Sie. :Wink: 

----------

## greenhorn1102

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne zum Treffen kommen.

Profil: 21 Jahre, Kurz vor dem Studium "Angewandte Informatik" in Duisburg. Gentoo Newbie. Interessen: Programmierung allgemein.

----------

## Microft

Hi!

Dann will ich mich auch mal in die Reihe der "Treffwilligen" reihen und mich vorstellen.

Ich bin 24 Jahe alt und studiere in Dortmund Informatik.

Und was tue ich so neben dem Studium (ok, manchmal hat es auch den Anschein als würde ich nur nebenbei studieren)?

Natürlich steht da ganz oben das Rumdoktorn an meinem Gentoo: angefangen bei der Suche nach nem gescheiten VRC-Programm bis hin zu LDAP ist so alles mögliche vertreten.

Und um mal ein Grücht zu prüfen: es heisst, dass 90% aller Anime-Fans aus dem IT-Bereich stammen. Also mal die Gegenprobe: gibts hier noch jemanden der Anime- und Manga-Fan ist? 

Professionelle Softwareentwicklung kann ich nicht aufbieten, sondern nur die für den mehr oder weniger privaten Bereich. Ich bin da zwar multilingual (das musste jetzt sein), da gehört zwar auch Java zu, aber Java und ich stehen auf beinahe schon religiös-fanatischem Kriegsfuss  :Very Happy:  Sozusagen als Ausgleich gehöre ich aber nicht der weitverbreiteten Fraktion an, die MS-Produkte nur deswegen nicht mag, weil sie von MS sind  :Smile: 

Microft

P.S.

Und um mal auf einen meiner Vorredner zurückzukommen: jetzt erzählt hier jeder was über sich, nur von Drowwen, der dies angestossen hat, weiss man nur, dass er 25jähriger Informatik-Student in Dortmund ist.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *MaJor_PerMutation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge whateverIwant 
> 
>  ... 
> ...

 

Versuchs' doch mal mit:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~life"

 :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Pylon

Oha, ich sollte öfter mal ins Deutsche Forum schaun  :Wink: 

Der 8. Oktober (mal fett gemacht, da ich den Termin fast übersehen habe) sieht bei mir ganz gut aus.  Wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen...

CentrO ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.  Da finden wir bestimmt etwas, wo wir uns hinhocken können.  Und ob ich nun ne halbe Stunde mit der Karre gurke (und dabei noch wen anderes vom südlichen Niederrhein mitnehme) oder mit der Bahn fahre, ist so ziemlich wurscht.

Zu meinem Profil verweise ich dreisterweise auf den GWN  :Razz: 

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich im Köln/Bonner-Raum noch ein Treffen organisieren wollte...

BTW: Hat den Termin schon jemand an das GWN-Team weitergereicht?  Sowas kommt immer gut für die Sektion "Gentoo International".

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oha, ich sollte öfter mal ins Deutsche Forum schaun 
> 
> 

 

Ja, wir sind hier organisierter, als es auf den ersten Blick scheinen mag.  :Wink: 

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich im Köln/Bonner-Raum noch ein Treffen organisieren wollte...
> 
> 

 

Whoa! Am 09.10.? Das ist aber eine Hardcore-Gentoo-Week!

08.10. Oberhausen

09.10. Köln

10.10. Giessen (premeeting)

11.10. Giessen (Practical Linux)

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: Hat den Termin schon jemand an das GWN-Team weitergereicht?  Sowas kommt immer gut für die Sektion "Gentoo International".
> 
> 

 

Bin dabei.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ja, wir sind hier organisierter, als es auf den ersten Blick scheinen mag. 

 _Das_ täuscht.  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Whoa! Am 09.10.? Das ist aber eine Hardcore-Gentoo-Week!
> 
> 08.10. Oberhausen
> 
> 09.10. Köln
> ...

 Was solls, das Semester fängt ja im Oktober erst an  :Smile: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Pylon wrote:*   
> 
> BTW: Hat den Termin schon jemand an das GWN-Team weitergereicht?  Sowas kommt immer gut für die Sektion "Gentoo International".
> 
>  Bin dabei.

 Lässt du mir vorher noch nen Blick darauf?

Ich werd nachher mal alle auflisten, die bisher zugesagt haben. So langsam fehlt mir der Überblick ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Was solls, das Semester fängt ja im Oktober erst an 

 

Jaja. Immer diese Studenten.  :Wink: 

Bei mir wird es immer recht spät, bis ich von der Arbeit Zuhause bin. Deshalb ist sowas schon recht "anstrengend".

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Lässt du mir vorher noch nen Blick darauf?

 

Klar. Schreibe Dir gleich dazu eine PM.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werd nachher mal alle auflisten, die bisher zugesagt haben. So langsam fehlt mir der Überblick ...

 

Gute Idee!

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: Hat den Termin schon jemand an das GWN-Team weitergereicht?  Sowas kommt immer gut für die Sektion "Gentoo International".
> 
> 

 

Ist draußen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

@tobi: Schreib doch die jenigen, die kommen in Form einer Liste im Begleitbeitrag ganz oben im Thread rein. :Wink:  Dann kann jeder immer oben gucken wer kommt.

@ian+Tobi: Fahrt ihr auch nach Köln?

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> @ian+Tobi: Fahrt ihr auch nach Köln?

 

Wenn es die Zeit zulässt ja. Aber das ist Off-Topic für diesen Thread. Dafür gibt es ja den hier: [OT] Treffen der Köln/Bonner Gentoo-Community

So long,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

ich hab den Termin und die bisherigen Zusagen ins erste Posting eingefügt.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## TG

[img:d0ce55fd36]http://www.handykult.de/plaudersmilies.de/happy/xyxthumbs.gif[/img:d0ce55fd36]

[img:d0ce55fd36]http://www.handykult.de/plaudersmilies.de/happy/xyxwave.gif[/img:d0ce55fd36]

----------

## reptile

unverbindlich kann ich wohl auch mal zusagen... mal schauen, vielleicht mache ich zu der zeit noch ein praktikum oder sowas, dass ist dann doch ne recht lange bahnfahrt von oberhausen bis bochum, und wenn man dann früh raus müsste...

naja, werd mal schauen, wies so ausschaut.

zu mir: 23jähriger studi aus bochum, mal abwechselnd gentoo und debian drauf, benutze abwechselnd kde und gnome (im moment gnome :), hab irgendwie keinen plan von all dem, und bin an sich begeisterter zocker.

reptile

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

so then...back...

...hatte die ALSA-Pest am Hals *arg*...

also kurz zu mir *hinterherschieb*

26 Jahre, wohne zur Zeit Nähe Aachen (fast Niederlande  :Wink: ) und beginne im April 2004 (hoffentlich endlich) Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker/Anwendungsentwicklung in...na? ...Oberhausen   :Very Happy: 

...von daher passt das hervorragend, wenn ich schonmal die Gelegenheit habe, Leute aus meiner "neuen Heimat" kennenzulernen.

...zu Linux bin ich über 'nen Kumpel gekommen, der mir Redhat empfohlen hat, was mich nach kurzer Zeit auf den Nerv ging.

...der Kumpel hatte auch Gentoo getestet und gemeint (sinngemäß) "lohnt sich nicht, die lange Compile-Zeit etc., lass es besser"....

...und was passiert, wenn Kindern sagt, sie sollen etwas nicht tun? Richtig!  :Wink:  und so bin ich bei Gentoo gelandet, habe bei der Installation mehr gelernt als in 1-2 Monaten RH-Benutzung, lerne jede Tag wieder Neue Dinge über Linux/Gentoo und liebe es  :Very Happy: 

...die Frage, ob das noch "Fan" oder eher schon "fan-atisch" ist, stelle ich mir besser nicht mehr.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Marcel

----------

## drowwen

Hi !

Ich bin dabei.

Was soll ich noch schreiben ?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Was du magst, immerhin hast _du_ uns aufgefordert die Hosen runter zulassen; von dir wissen wir nur, dass du Student bist.  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *drowwen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was soll ich noch schreiben ? 

 

Interessensgebiete, wären interessant.

ian!

----------

## // .Kn0rki

hätte wuppertal ne gescheitere anbindung nach Oberhausen würd ich ja kommen. .aber keine lust stundenlang mit der bahn rumzugurken =/

----------

## dertobi123

S8 => D HBF => OB HBF => Strassenbahn 112, da.

Fahrzeit AFAIK unter einer Stunde, du müsstest nur schauen, wann die letzte Bahn fährt  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Microft

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *drowwen wrote:*   
> 
> Was soll ich noch schreiben ?  
> 
> Interessensgebiete, wären interessant.
> ...

 

Vielleicht kommt er ja von einer anderen Distri wie Debian oder Suse und will uns nur bekehren, und hat sich noch keinen wasserdichten Fake-Background zugelegt.

Und wenn er jetzt nicht reagiert, hilft gar nichts mehr ...

----------

## drowwen

Hallo zusammen !

Wie ich schon sagte, bin ich ein 25 jähriger Informatikstudent.

Ich dachte hiermit wären alle Vorurteile und Interessen meinerseits schon klar  :Smile: 

Ich wohne in Gelsenkirchen, studiere aber in Dortmund.

Da ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht habe, oder besser gesagt darauf hinstudiere, interessiere ich mich so ziemlich für alles, was mit  Informatik zu tun hat.

Wäre gar ned mal schlecht, wenn ich bei dem Treffen mehrere Leute treffen würde, die Spass am Programmieren haben. Habe selbst kaum Erfahrung darin, ich studiere ja mehr Algorithmen und Mathematik, als mich in der Kunst der Programmierung zu üben ...

Und bitte in meiner Gegenwart nicht solch blasphemische Worte, wie SuSE-Bekehrer, in den Mund nehmen !!!

Ich bin total von Gentoo überzeugt, als die derzeit für mich am nützlichste Distribution.

Wer mit einem Informatikstudenten einen ScienceFiction & Fantasy Fan assoziiert, hat auch Recht. Nur mal so am Rande eine nichtinformatische Interesse...

Ich hoffe das reicht dann auch erstmal und werde nicht weiter im Forum niedergemacht  :Wink: 

Gruss,

Kai

----------

## Microft

Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel! Und der Erfolg gibt mir Recht   :Razz: 

----------

## detritus727

Hi,

hört sich doch gut an was da am 8. so abgehen soll. Ich werde wohl auch mit dabei sein (Ausnahmeklausel: sofern es meine Zeit zulässt).

Allein schon das Pylon kommt macht mich als PB G4 12" User doch mächtig glücklich. Keine bange Pylon bis dahin sollte ich die Kiste soweit haben, daß ich dich nur mit wirklich schweren fragen belästigen würde, z.B. mit wievielen Bier man(n) noch gefahrenfrei sein System administrieren kann  :Wink: 

Tja zu meiner Person nur soviel daß ich mit 33 den Alterschnitt wohl anheben werde, dafür liegt mein Informatikstudium (FH Dortmund) schon 6 Jahre zurück. Wohnhaft im Münsterland und in Düsseldorf, wo ich auch arbeite.

Bis neulich dann.

----------

## ian!

@Tobias:

Mach doch mal wieder ein Update!  :Razz: 

Das wird ja ein richtig netter Haufen an Leuten, der da zusammenkommt. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, muss ich ehrlich sagen. 

 :Very Happy: 

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Nen Update mache ich heute abend, lenke mich gerade mit nem Gnome Upgrade Leitfaden etwas mehr ab, als gut ist  :Wink: 

@detritus727

Bring das PB auf jeden Fall mit, so eine Schüssel wollt ich mir schon immer mal aus der Nähe angucken   :Smile: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nen Update mache ich heute abend, lenke mich gerade mit nem Gnome Upgrade Leitfaden etwas mehr ab, als gut ist 
> 
> 

 

Du sollst für's Studium lernen!  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @detritus727
> 
> Bring das PB auf jeden Fall mit, so eine Schüssel wollt ich mir schon immer mal aus der Nähe angucken  
> ...

 

Jep! Me too.

ian!

----------

## detritus727

Versteht sich doch von selbst das das PB mitkommt. Schließlich hat es 3 Tage compiliert (Bootstrap, emerge sync [etliche Stunden], emerge system).

Seit gestern bin ich auch soweit booten zu können  :Very Happy:  nach immerhin weiteren 5 Tagen. x86 User wissen garnicht wie gut sie es haben mit ihren Kisten  :Exclamation: 

Sollte ich jetzt noch X und den Rest am Start bringen werde ich die schöne Kiste doch nicht zu hause lassen.

----------

## ian!

So. Dann spreche ich das Thema schonmal an:

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, in welchen Laden wir uns reinsetzen wollen, oder sollen wir das spontan entscheiden?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## reptile

ich werde an sich schonmal probleme bekommen, überhaupt da die promenade zu finden... also erstmal draussen treffen, würde ich sagen.

mfg, reptile

----------

## ian!

 *reptile wrote:*   

> ich werde an sich schonmal probleme bekommen, überhaupt da die promenade zu finden... also erstmal draussen treffen, würde ich sagen.
> 
> mfg, reptile

 

Das sollte ja das geringste Problem sein. Kommst Du mit den Öffentlichen? Dann könnten wir dich ja z.B. am Busbahnhof am CentrO abfangen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Xnyle

Hi,

da Drowwen sich da alleine nicht hintraut, weil er Angst hat im Irish Pub untern Tisch geso**** zu werden, komm ich dann als Begleitung auch mit.

Zur Person:

25 Jahre, Stundent in Dortmund, Rest von Microft kopieren, ausser dass ich Java nicht hasse.

Gruss an alle Linux Freaks  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Erstens saufen wir nicht  :Wink:  und zweitens ist die genaue Lokalität noch nicht klar. Woher kennt ihr in Lüdenscheid eigentlich das Irish? 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Erstens saufen wir nicht 
> 
> 

 

Das hat er nicht gesagt.  :Wink: 

Vielleicht meint er ja auch:

-gesockelt

-gesorgt

-gesondert

-[...]

 :Laughing: 

Wie auch immer. Es ist ja mitten in der Woche. So ein bis zwei Bier gehen da bestimmt in geselliger Runde. Danach ist aber finish. Muss ja schliesslich am nächsten Morgen wieder früh raus. Arbeiten. (Jaja.... ich höre diese Studenten schon wieder lachen...  :Wink: )

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] zweitens ist die genaue Lokalität noch nicht klar. Woher kennt ihr in Lüdenscheid eigentlich das Irish? 
> 
> 

 

Mhhh... das wüsste ich eigentlich auch mal gerne. Zieht das CentrO doch so viele Besucher aus den umnachbarten Gegenden an?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Xnyle

Ach ja,

Ich komm nicht auss der Pampa wie Microft, sonder aus dem schoenen Staedchen Essen.

Mit kopieren meinte ich die Abhandlung ueber Interessen.

Mangas guck ich auch ned  :Smile: 

Was man sich damit alles einhandeln kann  :Smile: 

Gruss

----------

## Microft

 *Xnyle wrote:*   

> Ach ja,
> 
> Ich komm nicht auss der Pampa wie Microft, sonder aus dem schoenen Staedchen Essen.
> 
> 

 

Also ich könnte ja jetzt viele Gründe aufzählen, warum Neheim keine Pampa ist. Aber damit könnte ich mich nichtmal selbst überzeugen.

Aber schöner wie Essen ist es alle Male  :Razz: 

----------

## ian!

 *Xnyle wrote:*   

> Ich komm nicht auss der Pampa wie Microft, sonder aus dem schoenen Staedchen Essen.
> 
> 

 

Essen? Habe lange Zeit dort gearbeitet. (Zumindest für mein Alter.)

 *Xnyle wrote:*   

> Mangas guck ich auch ned 

 

Ich auch nicht. 

Also Du kommst auch definitiv, so das Tobias dich in "den Kreis der Erlauchten" aufnehmen kann?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wie auch immer. Es ist ja mitten in der Woche. So ein bis zwei Bier gehen da bestimmt in geselliger Runde. Danach ist aber finish. Muss ja schliesslich am nächsten Morgen wieder früh raus. Arbeiten. (Jaja.... ich höre diese Studenten schon wieder lachen... )
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Nicht nur die Studenten. Ich lache jetzt auch schon/noch.

Übrigens mit Alk im Blut lässt sich besser Arbeiten habe ich gehört, also brauchst dich nicht zu zügeln. :Wink: 

----------

## Xnyle

Hi

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Du kommst auch definitiv, so das Tobias dich in "den Kreis der Erlauchten" aufnehmen kann? 
> 
> 

 

Ja  :Smile: 

Gruss

----------

## aldi_rulez

Guten Abend,

als Ruhrgebiets-Gentoo-Fan würde ich gerne auch an dem Treffen teilnehmen.

Die Bedenken von Detritus727 kann ich zerstreuen - nicht er ist es der den Altersschnitt anheben wird - sondern ich.

Ich zähle 45 Jahre und verdiene mein Geld mit einer Mischung aus Systemadministration und Softwareentwicklung. 

Frage: Hat Detritus jemals Rincewind aus der "Mended Drum" rausgeworfen?

----------

## dertobi123

So direkt mal in die Liste eintragen ....

 *aldi-rulez wrote:*   

> Frage: Hat Detritus jemals Rincewind aus der "Mended Drum" rausgeworfen?

 Hey, keine Insider oder anderweitiges pseudolustiges Zeugs ohne mich  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hey, keine Insider oder anderweitiges pseudolustiges Zeugs ohne mich 

 

Lesen bildet!  :Wink: 

@TG: Schau mal. Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt aus dem Verein.   :Very Happy: 

ian!

----------

## wuschel

 *aldi_rulez wrote:*   

> Ich zähle 45 Jahre...

 Uff! Ich befürchtete schon, wenn ich mich melde werde ich als "alter Sack" nicht zugelassen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Daher von mir erstmal eine unverbindliche Zusage, da da noch zu viel zwischenkommen kann (Arbeitgeber, Krankheit und Pestilenz, Dosenfahrer, ...).

Zu meiner Wenigkeit: 39 Lenze alt (aber gut erhalten), kein Studium! (ich arbeite für mein Geld  :Wink: ), IMHO schon etwas über Linux-n00b hinaus.

cu

----------

## detritus727

@aldi_rulez

Sorry für die Verspätung, aber am Wochenende gibt es zum Glück noch wichtigeres als Computer   :Surprised:  ("Sie hat's gesagt. Sie hat's gesagt")

Bisher habe ich Rincewind noch nicht rausgeworfen. Der ist einfach zu schnell für mich. Aber wenn ich ihn dann mal kriegen sollte   :Twisted Evil: 

@wuschel

Ich lege mich dann jetzt mal wieder unter meinem Schreibtisch und schlafe erst mal aus   :Wink: 

----------

## TG

@ian: Habe schon gesehen. :Wink: 

----------

## rincewind

Schade.

Hab grad den Termin gesehen, da bin ich leider noch im Urlaub  :Wink:  !

Seht mal zu das das lustig genug wird um auf eine Wiederholung hoffen zu können.

[flucht]p.s. Wie soll so ein troll mich denn erwischen ? Der ist viel zu lahm.[/flucht]

Rince

----------

## ian!

Wir sind im GWN!  :Very Happy: 

Hat sich also gelohnt denen zu mailen:

Englisch:http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20030922-newsletter.xml#doc_chap5

Deutsch:http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20030922-newsletter.xml#doc_chap5

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## mgisbers

Ich bin dann wohl auch mit dabei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

hehe, mal schauen, wieviele LinuxOBler der ian! noch flott gemacht hat  :Wink: 

BTW: Ich wollte ja gestern Abend eigentlich zum LinuxOB Treff, habs aber (mal wieder  :Wink: ) verpennt ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> hehe, mal schauen, wieviele LinuxOBler der ian! noch flott gemacht hat

 

Ja, kam mir gerade in den Sinn die Jungs auch mal zu informieren. Wenn der Prophet nicht zum Berg kommt, kommt der Berg halt zum Prophet.  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> BTW: Ich wollte ja gestern Abend eigentlich zum LinuxOB Treff, habs aber (mal wieder ) verpennt ...

 

Rate mal, wer auch keine Zeit hatte.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Irgendwann bekommen wir das nochmal hin. Ich bin da Optimist!

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## mgisbers

Die LinuxOB - Leute sind doch schon hier!!!   :Smile: 

Oder braucht Ihr den restlichen Vorstand auch noch?   :Wink: 

----------

## aldi_rulez

@ian!: Sag einmal, bist du für den Text im GWN verantwortlich? Die deutsche und die englische Version sind ja leicht unterschiedlich. Die englische ist schlicht genial. Das Centro als a "quite appropriately oversized" place für unser Treffen zu bezeichnen - also "angemessen überdimensioniert"  ist der Hammer. Wenn D. Adams noch leben würde. hätte er sowas gewollt. Yes! Yes! Yes! NOCH ist es überdimensoniert. Just you wait a few timeunits of your choice!

Congratulations!

@rincewind: schade, dass sich ein Pratchett-Fan aus der Runde verabschiedet. Aber Rincewind ist halt immer unterwegs. Sei es um die Welt zu retten oder sich profan selbst in Sicherheit zu bringen ("stercus, stercus, moriturus sum"). Und schneeell ist er....

----------

## ian!

 *aldi_rulez wrote:*   

> @ian!: Sag einmal, bist du für den Text im GWN verantwortlich? Die deutsche und die englische Version sind ja leicht unterschiedlich. Die englische ist schlicht genial.

 

Nein, daß Lob gebührt alleine dem GWN-Team. Ich hatte lediglich die Info mit einem Textvorschlag eingereicht. Allerdings finde ich den Text, so wie er im GWN steht, wesentlich besser als den meinen.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## kaasja

Ja, ja, der mgisbers hat ein wenig länger gebraucht um den Channel in seinem mitgesponserten IRC-Server zu finden.   :Laughing: 

Aber das wird schon noch.   :Wink: 

BTW: Steht jetzt schon ein genauerer Treffpunkt fest, oder darf ich mir im CentrO erst die Füsse wund laufen? Oder haben wir alle ein Rose in der Hand?  :Wink: 

@mgisbers: Den Michael_H bring ich auch mit.  :Very Happy: 

Cya,

Karsten

----------

## ian!

 *kaasja wrote:*   

> BTW: Steht jetzt schon ein genauerer Treffpunkt fest, oder darf ich mir im CentrO erst die Füsse wund laufen? Oder haben wir alle ein Rose in der Hand? 

 Hmm. Ich versuche mir das gerade vorzustellen. 14 Leute verschiedenen alters laufen verwirrt durch das CentrO. und blicken verzweifelt umher, in der Hoffung einen weiteren Rosenträger zu erblicken.  :Laughing: 

Einen Treffpunkt werden wir noch vereinbaren. Ich schlage den Busbahnhof (die Trasse an der Promenade; quasi an den Stufen zur Arena) vor. Dort ist es weitläufig zu überblicken. Vorallem werden wohl so einige mit den Öffentlichen kommen, womit sich das sowieso anbietet.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## kaasja

ian! hat folgendes geschrieben::

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm. Ich versuche mir das gerade vorzustellen. 14 Leute verschiedenen alters laufen verwirrt durch das CentrO. und blicken verzweifelt umher, in der Hoffung einen weiteren Rosenträger zu erblicken. 

 

Ja, wäre das nicht herrlich!  :Laughing: 

Und wenn wir dann noch in so wilde Blinddates hineinplatzen...  :Wink: 

Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie es den anderen geht und ob sich alle vom sehen kennen, denn ich kenne nur den mgisbers vom sehen, aber da sind ja noch eine Menge mehr.  :Very Happy:  Und wenn man dann so gar keinen kennt, könnte das ein wenig frustig werden. Und das wollen wir doch vermeiden.  :Wink: 

Aber Busbahnhof hört sich doch ganz gut an. Ich werde zwar mit dem Auto kommen und dann erst das zweite Mal im CentrO sein, aber der Busbahnhof ist sicherlich ausgeschildert, so dass ich den wohl finden werde.  :Very Happy: 

Cya,

Karsten

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo Gentooists und andere Rosensammler  :Wink: 

Hab gerade mit ian! beraten, wir sind übereingekommen, das es mit nunmehr 17 Leuten sinnvoll ist, vorher ein Lokal fest zumachen. Wir wollen ja alle zumindest in einer Ecke sitzen, und die Rosen müssen ja auch noch auffen Tisch.  :Wink: 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wir schlagen das 'Alex' vor. Neben normalen Getränken kann man da ein paar kleine Häppchen schnabulieren, ian! sprach von Baguettes und anderen Leckereien. Ausserdem gibt's ganz passable Cocktails, naja, zumindest den Caipirinha kann man trinken  :Wink: 

Also, alle die ihr bisher zugesagt habt (und ihr anderen, die ihr so zahlreich erscheinen wollt): Einverstanden? Deadline ist der nächste Mittwoch, danach wollen wir die Lokalität fest machen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Pylon

Ist das 'Alex' (achja ne URL habe ich dazu gefunden: http://www.alexgastro.de/) der Laden, wo früher Arni's Restaurantkette drin war?  Also direkt am Anfang der Promenade? Naja, ich vertraue euch mal so weit, dass der Laden okay ist  :Wink:   Solange wir da Laptops auspacken können, ohne blöd angeguckt zu werden, ist es okay.

@kaasja:

Den Busbahnhof erkennst Du an seiner eigentümlichen Konstruktion mit Mikado-Stäbchen.  Mit dem Auto parkst Du da am besten in Parkhaus 8 oder 9.

Anfahrtsskizze: [img:d8a1b7baf9]http://www.centro.de/bilder/anfahrt_gr.gif[/img:d8a1b7baf9]

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Ist das 'Alex' (achja ne URL habe ich dazu gefunden: http://www.alexgastro.de/) der Laden, wo früher Arni's Restaurantkette drin war? 

 

Ja. Das ist der Laden.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Ist das 'Alex' (achja ne URL habe ich dazu gefunden: http://www.alexgastro.de/) der Laden, wo früher Arni's Restaurantkette drin war? 

 Jepp, der isses. Im Gegensatz zum Planet Hoolywood sind die Preise im Alex aber _etwas_ humaner ...

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Also direkt am Anfang der Promenade? 

 Eher am Ende  :Wink:  Haupteingang und Promenadenanfang sind an der Bushaltestelle. Ja, nennt mich einen Klugscheisser  :Laughing: 

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Naja, ich vertraue euch mal so weit, dass der Laden okay ist   Solange wir da Laptops auspacken können, ohne blöd angeguckt zu werden, ist es okay.

 Naja, komisch werden die wohl gucken, aber daran werden wir uns ja nicht stören lassen  :Wink:  Wie gesagt: ian! und ich planen das Mitte nächster Woche klar zu machen, kann also noch sein, dass wir eine andere Location suchen müssen ... Wir werden sehen.

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Mit dem Auto parkst Du da am besten in Parkhaus 8 oder 9.

 Sind das die am Kino? Mit den Nummern hab ich es nicht so ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## reptile

fährt wer aus DO oder E mit dem auto? sonst müsste ich schon die bahn um 23:54 nehmen, wenn ich nicht erst um 05:00 am nächsten morgen wieder in meiner wohnung ankommen möchte...

----------

## kaasja

@Pylon

Danke für die Skizze, sehr schön. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ich mich das letzte Mal verfahren hatte.  :Wink: 

Aber ich werde das schon finden.

Doch nun heißt es erst einmal abwarten, wo der Treffpunkt nun entgültig sein wird.

Cya,

Karsten

----------

## Pylon

 *Quote:*   

> Eher am Ende Haupteingang und Promenadenanfang sind an der Bushaltestelle. Ja, nennt mich einen Klugscheisser

 

Nö, die haben Hausnummer 1, also ist es der Anfang  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, komisch werden die wohl gucken, aber daran werden wir uns ja nicht stören lassen

 

Das bestimmt.  War aber vor 5 bis 8 Jahren mit den Handys auch nicht anders.  Wer hatte schon damals seine Telefonzelle in der Hosentasche.  Selbst im RE morgens sieht man immer mehr Leute, die schon mal mit der Arbeit quasi auf dem Weg dahin anfangen...

 *Quote:*   

> Sind das die am Kino? Mit den Nummern hab ich es nicht so ...

 

Nee, die am Kino sind 1 bis 3.  Jetzt kommt es drauf an, ob Du fix am Treffpunkt (Bushaltestelle) oder fix wieder weg sein willst  :Wink:   Aber 1 bis 3 sind meiner Erfahrung nach immer gut belegt (wenn auch nie voll, denn Parkplätze gibt es genügend).

----------

## mgisbers

Falsch!!!

Parkhäuser 1 und 2 sind direkt neben Sinn&Leffers und damit mitten auf der Promenade.

Die genauen Nummern der Kinoparkhäuser hab ich aber auch nicht im Kopf. Sollte aber auch über die Website des CentrO. herauszufinden sein.

----------

## ian!

 *mgisbers wrote:*   

> Parkhäuser 1 und 2 sind direkt neben Sinn&Leffers und damit mitten auf der Promenade.
> 
> Die genauen Nummern der Kinoparkhäuser hab ich aber auch nicht im Kopf. Sollte aber auch über die Website des CentrO. herauszufinden sein.

 

So! Ich war jetzt doch wirklich mal physikalisch im CentrO und habe dann - mit dem Gedanken an diesen Thread - einen "CentrO Plan - Wegweiser durchs CentrO" mitgenommen, um unsere Parkhausproblematik aufzuklären!  :Wink: 

Parkhaus 3 ist direkt am Kino.

Parkhaus 4 liegt hinter Galeria Kaufhof.

Somit ist Parkhaus 3 also das Parkhaus der Wahl.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Somit ist Parkhaus 3 also das Parkhaus der Wahl.
> 
> 

 

Ha, ich weiß doch, wo ich (fast) immer im CentrO parke  :Razz:   und das seit dem Tag seiner Eröffnung!  Krass, das ist jetzt auch schon sieben Jahre her...

Übrigens, ich habe noch zwei Plätze von/nach Krefeld zu vergeben.

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo zusammen,

Nichts ändert sich schneller als die Lage. Folgendes: ian! und ich hatten grade einen 'Ortstermin' im Centro um den Tisch klar zumachen. In unserer ursprünglichen Wahl, dem Alex, ist die Musik so laut, dass man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr versteht; für uns also denkbar ungeeignet  :Wink: 

Wir haben jetzt für nächsten Mittwoch einen Tisch im 'Brauhaus Zeche Jacobi' [1] im CentrO reserviert, zwar ein eher 'rustikales' Ambiente, aber mit einer eher gemäßigten Geräuschkulisse. Und um Konversation geht es uns ja schliesslich ...

Nochmal die wichtigsten Daten zum Treff im Überblick:

Datum: 08.10.2003

Zeit: 19.00 Uhr

Ort: Brauhaus Zeche Jacobi, CentrO Oberhausen

Treffpunkt: zwischen 18.45 und 19.00 Uhr an der Bus/Bahnhaltestelle 'Neue Mitte'

Gruß Tobias

[1] http://www.brauhaus-zeche-jacobi.de/

----------

## oranor

Hi,

einer geht noch hoffe ich. Bin 39, Software-Entwickler (leider unter Red Hat) und begeisterter Gentoo-User. Hab grade in der GWN von dem Treffen gelesen. Wie gut dass ich mir auch die ältere Ausgabe nochmal angesehen habe. Komme also am Mittwoch auch.

----------

## ian!

 *oranor wrote:*   

> [...] einer geht noch hoffe ich. [...] Komme also am Mittwoch auch.

 

Ja wunderbar! Bis Mittwoch dann!

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## reptile

haben (hoffentlich) alle übersehen - aber ich wollte noch mal gaanz unverbindlich auf mein posting ganz oben auf der seite hinweisen... also nochmal: fährt jemand aus Essen oder Dortmund mit dem Auto nach Oberhausen und könnte mich dann mitnehmen? ich habe zwar selber ein auto, da ich aber im moment ziemlich viel gas schnüffele (erkläre ich dann :)), werde ich vielleicht gesund hin-, aber nicht mehr zurückkommen, wenn ich selber führe :(

und mit ÖPNV müsste ich schon um viertel vor zwölf oder so wieder abhauen...

mfg, reptile

----------

## Thorir

Ich komme auch! Komme aus Duisburg-Neudorf und kann Leute mitnehmen.

Marcus

----------

## Microft

Für den korrekten Zählappell:

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen, da mir Drowwen (muss jetzt mal Frust ablassen, also schwärze ich ihn an  :Very Happy: ) gestern Abend das Nachtlager gestrichen hat. Und wenn ich bis nach Hause fahren muss, könnte ich gerade mal "Hallo" sagen und müsste wieder umkehren.

Und das lohnt nicht wirklich. 

Aber dem Rest viel Spass

Microft

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Nu hätte ich das glatt vergessen *arg*.

Letzte vernünftige (= ohne ICE und 5h 'Fahrt'zeit) 22:48...also doch mit dem PKW.

Fahre A64 (HS), A57 (NE), A44, A52 (D), A3, A40.

Falls also noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (mehr oder weniger) entlang dieser Strecke sucht, einfach melden.

M.

----------

## dertobi123

Fahr von der A3 auf die A42 und dann 'Neue Mitte' raus, über die 40 ist es nicht kürzer.

Tobias

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Laut Routenplanerdistanzmessung ca. drei bis 6 Kilometer,

allerdings fällt ist das Verhältnis von Autobahn zu Bundesstraße auf deiner Strecke günstiger,

müsste man jetzt nur noch die entsprechende Formel...  :Wink: 

Ne, im Ernst, Danke für den Tipp, werde über die A42 fahren.   :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

M.

['#emerge -e world'...2 days, 7 hours, 43 minutes until now...still compiling]

----------

## dertobi123

 *MaJor_PerMutation wrote:*   

> müsste man jetzt nur noch die entsprechende Formel... 

 Alles, aber bitte keine Mathematik  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo Gentooists!

Morgen findet also das langersehnte und so zahlreich angekündigte Gentoo-User-Treffen der Ruhrgebiets-Community im Oberhausener CentrO statt.

Ich möchte Euch (noch einmal) kurz und knapp alle wichtigen Daten präsentieren:

Ort: 'Brauhaus Zeche Jacobi', CentrO, Oberhausen

Datum: 08.10.2003

Beginn: 19.00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Zwischen 18.45 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr an der ÖPNV-Haltestelle 'Neue Mitte'; wir treffen uns unten an den Rolltreppen.

Bis morgen!

Gruß Tobias

----------

## detritus727

Hi Folks,

ich melde mich mal ab für heute abend.   :Crying or Very sad:   aber gestern beim Rugbytraining hat es mich böse geschmissen.

Schade, ich hätte doch zu gerne mit @pylon ein bischen über die Apple Notebooks gesprochen (ok eigentlich brauche ich da hilfe   :Embarassed:   )

Viel Spaß dem Rest der Bande.

----------

## ian!

Ja, das war doch ein gelungenes erstes Treffen! Es waren... hey - wieviele Leute waren wir eigentlich(?) - naja... schätzungsweise 15+ Leute da. Sowas wollen wir auf jedenfall wiederholen! Ein seperater Thread folgt (aus gründen der Übersichtlichkeit).

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Pylon

Verdammt, da war der ian! doch ein paar Minuten schneller als ich  :Wink:   Egal, der wohnt schließlich auch näher am CentrO.

Das Treffen war mal so richtig nett.  Mag irgendwer die Photos sammeln und eine Gallerie draus machen?  Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon jetzt auf das nächste Treffen am 10.12.  :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

Immer her mit den Bildern, ich sammel die mal.

Ich schliess mich mal dem allgemeinen Tenor an: Ein verdammt netter Abend, nette und interessante Leute und ebensolche Gespräche. Ich freu mich auf das nächste Treffen  :Cool: 

Tobias

----------

## dertobi123

Ich wollte mich die Tage mal hinsetzen und nen Bericht über das Treffen für den GWN schreiben, dazu wären ein oder zwei schöne Bilder nicht verkehrt. Wer von euch war da und hat Bilder gemacht? Immer her damit   :Cool: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

Ich habe da 2. Ob die "schön" sind, liegt ganz im Auge des Betrachters.  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn ich drauf bin behalte sie, wenn nicht dann her damit  :Wink: 

Tobias

Edit:

Du bist da drauf.  :Wink: 

So. Ich mach den jetzt mal dicht. Für alles weitere gibt es ja den neuen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94915

Sieht sonst dumm aus, wenn zwei Threads der leichen Marke oben im Forum rumschwirren.

ian!

----------

